# Situation Hopeless....But Not Serious



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Are you ever bidding on a really great car on ebay that should rightfully be won by you; when some unworthy bidder has the nerve to outbid you and spoil your chances of receiving YOUR car ?! This very event took place today. I have no idea who this guy is; so I'll call him Mr. X. Obviously Mr. X has a vast and limitless supply of money. I on the other hand do not. And wouldn't you know it there's 2 of these sweet RRR Gassers: a 41 Willys van Bounty Hunter; and a 48 Anglia Makin' Waves. Which reminds me I have to start makin' waves myself as the clock is tickin' and this greedy Mr. X is going to make off with both of MY Slots ! So I start bidding him up. The thing is I figure $ 50 each is as high as I'll go. But Mr. X is all kinds of evil; and has bet a huge chunk-o-change on these 2 sweet gassers. It's about this time I know it's no use; that Mr. X will get em both for sure. But not all is lost; it's time to make sure Mr. X has to pay dearly for snatching those cars from my grasping fingertips. It works most of the time but not all of the time. You have to keep bidding beyond what you are willing to pay just to cost Mr. X as much as possible; thereby denying him any kind of bargain what - so -ever. This time it worked I bid him up to $ 96 for each car. Sometimes it doesn't work and your stuck paying too much for something. This time, SUCCESS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry man. I was watching those auctions too.
you just don't understand the mentality.
it has nothing to do with him being a bad guy. he bid what he was willing to pay and you made him pay it.
but, don't congratulate yourself too soon.
you didn't shill him nearly as high as he was willing to go.
snipers will really make you mad.
I don't bid until there are three or less seconds left and I bid what I want to pay. don't always win, but I don't get into bidding wars or play silly shill games.
I hope you aren't terribly insulted but real use of auction formats require skill and adaptation.
some one willing to pay more than you is NOT a bad guy
.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not being exactly serious about this. Of course he's not a bad guy; as you say Al he's simply willing to pay more. But sometimes it's fun to make a game of it. As I have no idea who he is; I also have no idea just how high his bid might be. Therefore it seems better not to over estimate his high bid less I get stuck paying the bill in the end. I only do this once in a while; as I said it can go bad and you get stuck with the high price to pay ! The majority of the time I wait until the last 10 second to bid. I don't think I'd take a chance and leave it until the final 3 second though. It works both ways as well; I don't know how many times I've been forced to overpay for an item that someone bid up on against me and they lose anyway; so I pay way more than I should have had to. Some people think bidding is fun; I'm not crazy about it myself. I'd much sooner pay a fair amount and buy the item instead. Unfortunately sellers don't seem to agree with me. :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Suddenly I'm getting a very odd feeling about this; like I just messed up real bad. How does Al know that the guy would have bid much higher unless ....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I didn't see the auction.... BUT, if it was Drag Cars, and Especially a Willys and an Anglia, it was probably Al Bidding !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*just my opinion*

not me. but, the person you shilled has a high proxy bid of $116.38 and someone came along and sniped with 4 seconds left and won at $118.88 on the Make Waves.
so it would appear that had you quit on your first bid of $55.59 (making the price $56.59), the sniper would have still beat the high proxy of the guy you shilled.
also, note that the guy you shilled (pushed his bid up a lot) had his proxy bid in before you started making incremental bids. so in effect it was "his" car that you tried to steal.
the Bounty Hunter closed at the price you left it. be sure that the winner had a higher proxy, probably the $116.38 like he had on the other auction. again the winner had his proxy bid in at least a day before you bid.
now, don't feel bad ... another bidder with feedback rating of 3331 shilled both listings before you did. that was probably a friend of the seller trying to get the price higher for his friend. that is a true shill.
but anytime that anyone drives a price up with no intention of winning, at any type of auction, that IS shilling and not looked kindly upon by honest sellers or buyers.
oh yeah, please don't take any of this as criticism, just stating my opinion and, yeah, too many times folks here have bid hard against each other for some "have to have" item and many times been sniped by a total stranger. that is the nature of auctions.
him with big purse win.

.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I simply place the bid I am willing to pay days or minutes before an auction.

then if i get an email say congrats you won, cool!!
if not, so be it. But I do not collect, I run what I have


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Man, why don't these guys bid on my stuff, lol. ebay is still so dead yet, hopefully in a few weeks it'll start picking up.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

ha ha..i been on receiving end of those bids too..go to bed with an hour left on the car..have your nice peaceful sleep just knowing its yours when you wake up..shower,have breakfast,make lunch for work...stop by the computer to pay and BAMMM...it aint yours...mr w...3 was the the winning bidder..nothing like that man i should of stayed up to get that car feeling...then you hit the find like items menu and guess what...there are none.....oh what a feeling..lol


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I only like to bid when I can watch the auction end. To me that is the fun of it in addition to getting the cars. I have seen sniped bids come in so late that I think I win and then see that at 1 second left another bid comes through. I figure I did not need that car and the excitement is free. If I weren't watching it I would have been bored watching some dumb murder show with the wife. It is a little like gambling except you lose less money.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Too much of a close call; my shilling days are over. From now on I'll stick to being a sniper; although a rather slow and cautious sniper compared to 3 second or less Al. I just don't have the speed or dexterity of you younger guys ! If I win great ! If I lose I'll be like the fox in the fable about the grapes being sour. The Car had something wrong with it; and I was spared a major disappointment by NOT winning it ! :tongue:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected]/gs


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Younger ?*



A/GS said:


> Too much of a close call; my shilling days are over. From now on I'll stick to being a sniper; although a rather slow and cautious sniper compared to 3 second or less *Al. I just don't have the speed or dexterity of you younger guys ! *If I win great ! If I lose I'll be like the fox in the fable about the grapes being sour. The Car had something wrong with it; and I was spared a major disappointment by NOT winning it ! :tongue:


Younger Guys ? Hold old are you A/GS ? And FYI- Alpink is like 60 years old if I recall, and I'm 56 !


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm 64 years old; I'll be 65 in March /15. So you guys are a lot younger. Plus the fact is your as old as you feel; and I feel like a 100 or more.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's plenty of sniper programs out there that will do the work for you. Some charge a nominal fee, but are well worth it, especially if you are limited in funds. The last one I had (lost the link when my hard drive crashed) cost like .05 per bid, but that was a while ago. The best thing is, you can set your maximum bid long before the auction ends, and it avoids the adrenalin rush that causes overbidding for an item. You set your price and wait 'til it's over. You can set it to bid for you at 3 +/- seconds before the item ends. 

Saves you money in the long run because you aren't going nuts at the last minute. You don't even need to put your first bid in until that last few seconds, which does help keep the price down.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Plus, you can always just email the seller and buy it outright...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

That's the very thing that drives me crazy about auctions. In the final minutes before the auction ends; people get into a bidding war driving the price way up ! Or you think you've won but some super sniper gets in and you lose; or you place the bid in the last few seconds and your stupid slow computer doesn't get through in time, AAARRRRRGGGGHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :freak:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Actually Al was right when he said I don't have the mentality for bidding. I get too nervous; my frustration and anger levels go through the ceiling ! I actually beat a $ 600 laptop to death because I kept getting through with my bids too late; and missed out on so many great deals. Every time it happened I smashed as hard as I could on the keyboard to beat the computer into submission. It got worse and I stabbed it with scissors; and scratched the entire surface with the scissors ! The final blow that killed the computer is when I kept twisting the screen. One day I twisted a little too much and the entire screen cracked; and some black goop spilled into the screen and the picture was all messed up. I think I might have an anger management problem; what do you think ? :freak:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

WOW
I don't get mad any more when I loss on the bay.
One of my best friends has a saying "there will be another one next week"
Most of the time he's right and sometimes it's cheaper. 
If it's something that does not come along very often maybe bid just what your willing to pay and remember there's guys with deeper pockets than you.
People like to win at any price those are the guys that will pay twice what it's worth 
DON'T GET SUCKERD IN.:freak: 

gt40:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I only like to bid when I can watch the auction end. To me that is the fun of it


that part of the reason people will pay $15 on a dodad they can get at walmart for $10

either fun of it, the challenge of it, or the addiction of it


JMHO:wave:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> I don't bid until there are three or less seconds left and I bid what I want to pay. don't always win, but I don't get into bidding wars or play silly shill games.


This is what I do as well. Win a few lose a few.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

a/gs said:


> actually al was right when he said i don't have the mentality for bidding. I get too nervous; my frustration and anger levels go through the ceiling ! I actually beat a $ 600 laptop to death because i kept getting through with my bids too late; and missed out on so many great deals. Every time it happened i smashed as hard as i could on the keyboard to beat the computer into submission. It got worse and i stabbed it with scissors; and scratched the entire surface with the scissors ! The final blow that killed the computer is when i kept twisting the screen. One day i twisted a little too much and the entire screen cracked; and some black goop spilled into the screen and the picture was all messed up. I think i might have an anger management problem; what do you think ? :freak:


lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

n easy sane way to approach bidding is figure out what you are willing to pay plus shipping place your bid and walk away. OR sign up for Bid-Nip and be sure to mention my name so i get my referal bonus. $600.00 bux buys a lot of snipes and slot cars I have won a ton of good deals using this method.
Good Luck Kepp Calm and let Clyde handle it:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

if I see some thing I really want
I just put my max bid on auctionsniper and forgetaboutit 
till I get a notice that I won it , or lost it .. no biggie .. 
just much ezr ..


----------

